# soundkarte mit koaxialen spdif eingang



## antinutzername (21. September 2004)

hallo,

kann mir jemand eine günstige soundkarte mit einem koaxialen (keinem optischen) spdif einganz empfehlen?

danke


----------



## Rollo (28. Oktober 2004)

Es gibt echt viele Soundkarten mit s/pdif. ich hab mir neulich die e-mu 0404 geholt, sie war ziehmlich günstig und hat eine gute Qualität. Sie läuft aber nur ab Windows 2000 SP4 und XP SP1 oder höher. Aber du kannst ja mal bei www.thomann.de schauen die haben eine große Auswahl.


----------

